# Lil' Loki



## Flea (Dec 7, 2013)

The only time I could get him to face me hehehe!!










We'll have to train him to like cameras


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

What a cute face! I have problems getting mine to stay still lol


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What an adorable face.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awe he is adorable!


----------



## Flea (Dec 7, 2013)

He's so pretty, I'm such a proud Chi mummy! He's all sleepy after his vaccinations earlier. And he's just started snoring!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

lil sweetheart..


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

So adorable ! XOXO


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! Love it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol I found that givin a small treat after takin pics help them not mind the cams <3 this is how I got Dexter so used to flashes and cams bein in front of his face. KC is still new to it but she doesn't mind it now  hi loki u are adorable!


----------



## Little Miss Kizzy (Jan 19, 2014)

He's a handsome boy, looks similar to my Kizzy  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

